# Transferring Recordings from 722k



## lpb (Apr 29, 2010)

First things first, please don't laugh at the context of this problem statement.

My contract is coming up, which generally means that I'll be getting a new set of equipment - whether from current provider or someone new. Currently, I have a 722k and 625 that over the past couple of years have accumulated a lot of shows that would be difficult to replace - kids shows to be precise. Losing the various favorite episodes is a non-starter - at least for my sanity. So, need help.

Has anyone figured out how to transfer recordings from their existing resting place on a DVR to an external hard drive? I know how to record directly to an external drive, but haven't figured out how to transfer existing recordings.

Thanks in advance,

LPB


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 612/622/722/722k series are capable for archiving recordings to an external drive, the caveat is that the external drive is heavily encrypted and can only be read by one of the above listed DVR's on your account.

As for the 625, you 'll have to play them one by one into a DVD recorder, if you cannot use the info at http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/dishrip/.

May have to use the DVD recorder for the 722 is you plan to change providers, also.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Why do you need new equipment? What you has works fine.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

finniganps said:


> Why do you need new equipment? What you has works fine.


Portability!


----------

